# Wax and polish



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Which wax/polish do people recommend using on a motorhome for the cab and grp panels? TIA. Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been very pleased with this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0093K69JY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's very easy to apply and to buff up compared to most others and I get a good, long lasting shine with it. You can buy single bottles too.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have tried a fair few, last year before heading to Spain I used Black Diamond Super Shine after it was recommended to me, it looked really good, and was easy to apply.

It proved to be long lasting as after 5 summer months in Spain it still retained a good finish 7 months later, just ordered another batch.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Automotive/Black-Diamond-BLACK-DIAMOND-SUPER-SHINE-500ML/B01AV8E2PY

Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A lot of professionals recommend Colinite 476.

I have always used the 3M range and being pleased but on the next motorhome will try the Colinite.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

just been doing the over cab making something to stand on that allows me to get right across the front of the van

i have various polishes and waxes so did a bit of studying and basically found that polish is for cleaning the surface and polishing up to a shine

wax is to seal and protect the surface and keep the shine

then you also can get a combination of both called wax polish

i did try auto glym car polish that is supposed to be good but did not last long over winter in portugal

some polish says it has wax and resins

so this week i have been using a car wax that will hopefully last longer in the sun

if you google car polish there is so much for and against it as from what i can see if it says polish it is designed to remove the grime from the top surface of the paint / fiberglass gel a bit like T CUT and leave a resin finish on the surfice

well i also got confused so opted to use a waxed based finish

barry


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

coppo said:


> A lot of professionals recommend Colinite 476.
> 
> I have always used the 3M range and being pleased but on the next motorhome will try the Colinite.


I can vouch for the Colonite 476 Wax. Excellent stuff and very easy to apply.


----------

